# another modifier 51 or 59 question for you!



## LuluBarr (Jan 13, 2011)

If the doctor provides treatment of wound (12021) on four separate wounds how is this coded? Would modifier 51 apply here? 

12021
12021-51
12021-51 etc.


also I would like to know if it is ever acceptable to code one line with multiple quantities with modifier 51 appended. like this

12021 x 4- 51

I disagreed with another biller earlier saying that I don't think that is appropriate but I just want to make sure that I understand fully.

thanks for your help


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 13, 2011)

You will need the 59 to keep the line items from being considered a duplicate entry.  you should not use units so list as
12021
12021 59
12021 59
12021 59


----------



## Claudia Yoakum-Watson (Jan 17, 2011)

mitchellde said:


> You will need the 59 to keep the line items from being considered a duplicate entry.  you should not use units so list as
> 12021
> 12021 59
> 12021 59
> 12021 59



Debra - I have a follow-up question for you on this one.  

Would multiple surgery reductions be applied to the secondary codes even if they have a Modifier 59?  Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes they will discount as they are suppose to.if you have a payer that still needs the 51 then code as
12021 
12021 59 51
12021 59 51
12021 59 51


----------



## aurora1022 (Jan 19, 2011)

Look into CPT 2011 book on page 65 : Instructions for listing services at time of wound repair: #2 when multiple wounds are repair..............


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 19, 2011)

OK I had a dull moment!  I am sooooo sorry, I was not paying attention as I was just looking at your modifier.. When coding wound repairs of the same type in the same area you add the lengths together and code only one repair code so you would not have multiple line items.  Thank You Aurora for the kick in the head!


----------

